# New Smoker



## Wade E

As I just received a smoker as a gift and have never done and smoking and knowing that lots of you guys do a lot of smoking hows about some nice rub recipes???


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang Wade whats next? Wine, beer fishing, smoking.....women or croquet?


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Dang Wade whats next? Wine, beer fishing, smoking.....women or croquet?



Women are too complicated.  

Wade while i've done some smoking over the years i've never made my own rub. We have a local place called Jungle Jim's that sells nearly everything even beer & wine making supplies. I get all of my meat rubs there and i'm not sure but they might sell online.


----------



## ibglowin

You know the rules.......


----------



## tonyt

I blend the following in a food processor and store in a gasseted canister. The quantities are listed as parts (I use 1/4 cups)

8-brown sugar
4-salt (Kosher or Sea)
1-chili powder
1-barbeque mix seasoning
2-black pepper (course grind)
2-paprika
1-garlic powder
2-red pepper (cayenne)
2-cumin

I try to add the rub at least a couple hours prior to smoking. For the last hour of smoking I place the meat in a foil pan, pour a bit of Barbeque sauce over it and cover tightly with foil to finish up. Don't be scared to skin whole chickens to smoke, they won't dry out. Use pliers to remove the membrane from a slab of pork ribs. Pork shoulders (buts) do great. Salmon, very yum. Don't forget Mike's suggestion a few weeks ago to save used oak spirals and cubes to add to smoke box.


----------



## Wade E

That sounds pretty good. Mike, I will but Im exhausted today and just havent put it all together.


----------



## ibglowin

OK, so the Smoker doesn't officially exist for a day or so......

I have a super secret rib rub recipe but you will have to pass a background check, drugs test......


----------



## toddrod

I would like to here more about the smoker. I have 3 myself.


----------



## jtstar

two years ago's my son in law and myself built one out of plywood and it works great until last week when we got 70 mile an hour winds then it went rolling across the yard and broke into four pieces now I get to rebuild


----------



## Tom

ibglowin said:


> You know the rules.......



YEA !
No picture.. didnt happen


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> That sounds pretty good. Mike, I will but Im exhausted today and just havent put it all together.



So, What kind? Gas,charcoal,elec.


----------



## tonyt

Having put grills and smokers together myself before, I think we need step by step pictures. Don't leave out facial expressions as you try to "insert the lithinode distrillitor pack into the scringe under the panel marked Varnicle Reflexelator Chamber". Are you planning to use it by July 4th or Labor Day?


----------



## Stefani

I have done smoking. It's been awhile. I use my rubs now for other type of meat cooking now.

I have some rub recipes....

Somewhere....

Now where are they?






Wade E said:


> As I just received a smoker as a gift and have never done and smoking and knowing that lots of you guys do a lot of smoking hows about some nice rub recipes???


----------



## Wade E

%tselectric which I would have never bought bt its heer now and I sure aint paying for any shipping on this thing plus I dont want to hurt anyones feelings. It is a good size one though. I juust git home a few minytes ago from leaving thius morning at 6:00 so no pics again tonight, it is assembled today but need to get wood chips to use it still.


----------



## Duster

good guys on this forum, they can help a lot http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/

also some great recipes can be found here http://www.susanminor.org/forums/

for you know it you'll be smoking fatties in no time


----------



## Wade E

Thanks all, Here are the pics of the new smoker as promised. Have to go get some chips and meat for it in awhile so I can hopefully fire this thing up tomorrow for some Baby Backs!! Yummmmmmmm!


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehehehe........ 

Very nice! Let us know how you like it once you break it in.


----------



## Racer

I agree it sure does look like a nice smoker. Is that thing completely double walled all the way around? If so you probably wont want to part with it once you use it.

Good consistent, low heat is what your after with that smoker. I try to keep my smoker's temp. right around 225º. And remember if your look'in you ain't cook'in


----------



## Tom

Here's mine IN USE


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> As I just received a smoker as a gift and have never done and smoking and knowing that lots of you guys do a lot of smoking hows about some nice rub recipes???



Whoever gave it to you gave you something you will love, You will be OBSESSED with smoking like U R with Wine & Beer.


----------



## Tom

BBQ PIT BOYS have some great YouTube video's
Here is a link for recipies
http://www.bbqpitboys.com/sauces_marinade_rubs.html


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> Whoever gave it to you gave you something you will love, You will be OBSESSED with smoking like U R with Wine & Beer.



Yes he will! This is the rub I use http://www.buttrub.com/recipes.html and love it. We had it yesterday at my brothers house on some boston butts we smoked. 

The smoker we made in our metal shop is portable and can smoke a whole hog almost anywhere if need be. I like the ones you guys have too because of their size.


----------



## Airplanedoc

I got my dad a masterbuilt smoker several years ago for Christmas. He always said it was the most expensive gift he ever got. I couldn't venture a guess how much it cost him to use that thing, but we sure ate well.

Fill it up when you use it, it dosen't take anymore smoke or time


----------



## Wade E

Thats the thing, I just wish it wasnt electric! I am a wood woker so could get plenty of wood to keep this going at any time. I will be filling it up everytime or at least pretty filled. Im seasoning the unit as we speak!


----------



## Airplanedoc

The nice thing is that you don't have to but proprietary pellets or discs like the bradley or traeger. I have a decent supply of wood available as well, so it really cuts down on the cost. My buddy had a Bradley and has to order the wood discs for it since there are none locally available so it ends up costing him a fortune to use it.


----------



## Wade E

That must blowhaving to buy discs, At least I can run down to KMart a few miles down the road and get the chips. They have Mesquite, Hickory, and Jack Daniels chips there. I bought all three bags fpor $12.50 approx.


----------



## Wade E

OK, so far Ive had this thing on an hour and not seeing any smoke!!! Shouldnt smoke be billowing out of this thing? The instructions for this unit really blow. I soaked the chips for about 2 hours, had the meat marinating all night and left them out to get to room temp before putting them in. *Its very hoit in there but just isnt accumulating any smoke at all! The temp gauge on the door is reading 225 but I said screw it and turned the thing way up to see f I can get some smoke going. As Im typing this Im starting to see some smoke from cranking this thing up though but not much yet. Temp on door doesnt seem to be rising much so maybe tat was the problem.


----------



## Wade E

I have this thing cranked up now and I must say it smells better then any thing else Iv e ever cooked. Im just afraid having this turned up like this will over cook the meat!!! Anyone out there that uses these have any comments as to how high you should have the thermo set at???


----------



## Runningwolf

I don't have one but check with Tom. He kept one going for 8 years.


----------



## ibglowin

Whats the temp now? You have to drive off the water before you can make smoke. We just learned this in Wildfire 101 last week btw........


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO..I think your sneakers are still smoking!


----------



## Racer

I don't have an electric heat element in mine. But do have a temp. gauge in the smoking chamber. I usually keep the temp. around 225ºF. 

I've been smoking a pork butt for over 5 hours now. It's just starting to look and smell really good now.


----------



## Tom

After soaking the chips for 30-60 min turn the temp on high for 30 min. once smoke staret lower the heat to 200* or so


----------



## Wade E

Well I think the small ribs are pretty much done but i smothered them in BBQ sauce now and threw them back in with some new oak, the bigger racks are getting there but need more time.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Tom, I had a feeling thats what needed to be don and winged it and guess I was right.


----------



## Tom

How long @ what rtemp R U cooking the ribs?


----------



## Tom

I did 4 hrs w/ dryrub and mop sauce @ 225*. Cover them in foil for another 3-4 hours @ 275*. Made them fall off the bone and real juicy.


----------



## Wade E

I put then in at 3 and no matter what I put the thermostat at it reads about 220* unless I turn it way down on low. I have it set on about medium high.


----------



## Wade E

Just switched from Hickory to Jack Daniels chips as the Hickory was spent!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Ok the smaller ribs were done and freakin delish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redtrk

Wade E said:


> Ok the smaller ribs were done and freakin delish!!!!!!!!!



I love ribs and my phone didn't ring. :>


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Ok the smaller ribs were done and freakin delish!!!!!!!!!



SMALLER ? 

U mean baby back vs regular ribs?


----------



## Racer

Wade E said:


> Ok the smaller ribs were done and freakin delish!!!!!!!!!



So how did the rest of the ribs turn out for you Wade? My pork butt came off the smoker after 8 hours. 




[/IMG]

I had a little time on my hands waiting for the meat to get done, so I harvested 1 of my rows of garlic. Here's a picture of a portion of the row



[/IMG]


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW looking at that pork and garlic makes a man hungry all over again.


----------



## Wade E

The bigger ribs came out a little drier, I may have turned the heat up too much trying to get the chips smoking good.


----------



## Racer

Wade E said:


> The bigger ribs came out a little drier, I may have turned the heat up too much trying to get the chips smoking good.


 I have that problem from time to time too. Just keep a bottle of BBQ sauce handy that you like. Or experiment with some apple juice and cider vinegar with a little rub added to use as a dipping sauce. That helps me deal with a drier meat.


----------



## roblloyd

Nice smoker! I have a weber charcoal one that works great. Most of my rubs and sauces come from 1 book I use all the time, even though i have about 4 books. 2 favorites are World Champion BBQ and Smoke & Spice.
Also www.virtualweberbullet.com is based on the Weber smoker but lots of great recipes on there.

You should also get a remote thermometer like  this one.
My pork shoulders usually take almost 24 hrs to smoke.
Smoked turkey is awesome too.


----------



## ibglowin

Did anybody else see they are now making a wireless (Bluetooth) thermometer that sends the signal to your iPhone etc.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Really? Link please! You know the rules!


----------



## ibglowin

Your fingers broke this AM 

iGrill


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy crap for $80 bucks I'll keep testing with a fork. I like it bloody rare anyways.


----------



## roblloyd

Wade E said:


> The bigger ribs came out a little drier, I may have turned the heat up too much trying to get the chips smoking good.



I also spritz with cider or Apple juice to keep it moist as the fat renders out and gives it a nice bark. I have a spray bottle for food use only.


----------



## 2PUPs

Wade E said:


> The bigger ribs came out a little drier, I may have turned the heat up too much trying to get the chips smoking good.



A 50/50 mix of apple juice and water in a spray bottle works wonders on ribs just mist the ribs every so often , voila nice and moist .


----------



## Tom

I had no problem with my St Louis style ribs (big ones). Low and slow. took 7 hours for fall off the bone.


----------



## 2PUPs

Tom said:


> I had no problem with my St Louis style ribs (big ones). Low and slow. took 7 hours for fall off the bone.



Hmm , fall off the bone means they over cooked , I like mine so there is just a very slight pull, leave a bite mark in meat , dont tell no one, but I have been known to cook my ribs fall of the bone also . 

jeff


----------

